# file transfer via internet



## coolsunny (Jul 15, 2007)

hi guys,
I want to transfer files which is near about 700 mb. to my friend..
How to do this ? i dont want to use ftp servers as it looks complicated..
& i dont want to use p2p softwares as others can also access the file..

Any easy way for file transfer..so that we can resume download later..
Any softwares.??... suggest me..


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jul 15, 2007)

Send them through yahoo messenger.


----------



## slugger (Jul 15, 2007)

u cud upload it on *zshare* and send the link to your friend
*zshare* gives you direct links to files it host, so your friend can use a download manager like *FDM* to download the file, resume supported


----------



## 24online (Jul 15, 2007)

hey just split file by hjsplit or hacha and upload to any good uploading site...
and make size of part as per ur choice....
*mihd.net/ 
provides 200 MB.


----------



## slugger (Jul 15, 2007)

24online said:
			
		

> hey just split file by hjsplit or hacha and upload to any good uploading site...


 d guy also want resume function so *any* won't really do. d site needs to support resume. and i'm assuming dat d guy is looking 4 a *free* solution


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 15, 2007)

Yahoo is certainly a good option !!! 



> i dont want to use ftp servers as it looks complicated..



Its damn easy .... I may provide u one !!!


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 15, 2007)

You can use µtorrent to make a torrent of the data. Send the torrent to your friend through IM or e-mail. You need to be seeding the torrent while he is downloading.


----------



## coolsunny (Jul 15, 2007)

thnx for replying guys...
we can't resume downloads later in YAHOO msnger..
&  uploading needs lots of time & a very high speed connection for big files...
i know i can use ares or torrent.. but others can share which i dont want..
I need the easiest solution..

@ slugger .. well guessed i need free solution..

@Choto Cheeta    did u used the ftp server for file transfer..
if ftp server is simple .can u tell me how to configure it. in simplest way..
I have IIS installed in my pc..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 15, 2007)

coolsunny said:
			
		

> @Choto Cheeta did u used the ftp server for file transfer..
> if ftp server is simple .can u tell me how to configure it. in simplest way..
> I have IIS installed in my pc..





u miss understood me... rather making ur PC a FTP server, its easy to upload in somes one web ftp 

I have one with me where I run my web site, DoorerSathi.com, I can arrange 700 MB (private) Space for u to upload there, and keep there untill ur buddy finishes the download !!!

its resume supported in both way, Uploading and downloading


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 15, 2007)

coolsunny said:
			
		

> thnx for replying guys...
> i know i can use ares or torrent.. but others can share which i dont want..


How can anyone download a torrent you created? As long as you don't publish the torrent file on internet you will be safe. Just send the torrent file to your friends. Another advantage of torrent is that its quicker to send the file to multiple friends than via FTP. Setting it up is also easy.


----------



## coolsunny (Jul 15, 2007)

@ adithyagenius 
can u tell me how to set up torrents files?..i hope u are experienced doin these..


----------



## slugger (Jul 15, 2007)

well u can easily create torrents using *mu torrent*

click on *FILE > CRE8 NEW TORRENT Ctrl+N* then just follow d instructions and u will have a freshly prepared torrent dat u can share with all those u want


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 15, 2007)

I sent files to my friends 3 months back using µtorrent.
I dont know about other torrent programs, but µtorrent *utorrent.com/download.php can act as tracker as well as seeder.
Procedure:
1. Install µtorrent and check if your net is good with torrents by downloading a healthy torrent file and  checking your download speed after a 1 or 2 pieces have been downloaded. This is to check if your ports are configured properly.
2. Put all the data you want to share with your friends in a folder.
3. Find out your IP address *www.whatismyipaddress.com/
4. Find out your listening port by selecting preferences from Options menu in µtorrent. Then select Connection from the categories. Now note down the number in the box beside "Port used for incoming connections:" under "Listening Port". Now is a good time to enable the embedded tracker. Select the Advanced in the categories. In the list advanced options double click "bt.enable_tracker" if its set to false to change it to true.
5. Now close the preferenced window and create a new torrent by pressing Ctrl+N or from File menu.
6. Add the directory or file you want to share.
7. In the tracker box type in the format *your_ip_address:listening_port/announce with your IP address and listening port.
8. Add any comments if you want. Your friends can read the comments. Check private torrent if you want to disable DHT. Now press "create and save as" and save the torrent file. Send this torrent file to your friends and start seeding.


----------



## PikachuTrAiNeR (Jul 15, 2007)

Use an IRC client to directly send files directly to your friend's IP Address. (For mIRC, use the toolbar button with the picture Folder and a "S" next to it.)
As a web alternative, use PikachuzNET's Java IRC client to send your file over our IRC Networks.

IRC is a fast transfer medium and supports transfer resuming. Also, it doesn't have the problem that torrents have with seeds.


----------



## satyamy (Jul 15, 2007)

see this thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61532


----------



## piyushp_20 (Jul 15, 2007)

hey buddy i think u should try uploading it to the site called www.freedrive.com and use DAP for the downloading, i think this would b the best option for u as DAP allows u to resume any download. 
the hardest part would be to upload to the freedrive as 700MB on a Indian Broadband is really !@##%@%.
so just split ur files and then try uploading.


----------



## coolsunny (Jul 16, 2007)

@ adithyagenius  i did the steps u told & created a torrent file on my disk.. but how to send this file to friend & how to seed.. i m new in this torrent stuff.i dont even downloaded any torrent files till now,though i m familer with ares..so enlighten me... i use airtel gprs..so get higest download speed 13-15 kbps when conn is good..


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 16, 2007)

Why dont you burn a cd and courier it to him .. That will come much cheaper and wont take long time ..


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 16, 2007)

coolsunny said:
			
		

> @ adithyagenius  i did the steps u told & created a torrent file on my disk.. but how to send this file to friend & how to seed.. i m new in this torrent stuff.i dont even downloaded any torrent files till now,though i m familer with ares..so enlighten me... i use airtel gprs..so get higest download speed 13-15 kbps when conn is good..



The torrent file which you made should be very very small - less than 30KB usually. Send it via instant messenger or e-mail to your friend. Torrent is p2p but its different from Ares. To seed your data you just select your torrent from the list and right click and select start. If the torrent wasn't automatically added to the list, open preferences and from Downloads category check "Don't start the download automatically". Now press Ctrl+D and select the torrent file you created and when it asks you where to save the data select parent folder of your data. For example if your sharing folder is C:\users\xyz\share\ you need to select xyz and not share as the location of the data unless what you are sharing is a file and not folder. Now right click and select force-recheck (takes a min or longer depending on size) and after rechecking is over right click and select start.

I have never used GPRS yet. I dont know if you would be facing port problems with your connection settings. To know if you are facing port problems , press Ctrl+G. Select "Test if port is forwarded properly". This will open default browser and if you get a webpage with a greek OK your settings are fine. If not you need to do portforwarding.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 16, 2007)

check out my software review thread 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63080


----------



## abhishek_del (Jul 16, 2007)

ya torrent is the way t go...else split into 100 mb parts..upload on rs and send the links to you friend....that's a long way dude..torrent is the best way or try grouper or something similar


----------



## coolsunny (Jul 18, 2007)

adithyagenius said:
			
		

> I have never used GPRS yet. I dont know if you would be facing port problems with your connection settings. To know if you are facing port problems , press Ctrl+G. Select "Test if port is forwarded properly". This will open default browser and if you get a webpage with a greek OK your settings are fine. If not you need to do portforwarding.



I tested the port.Web page shows Error that --"Port ***** does not appear to be open."
& i don't know how to do port forwarding..
Is my frnd needed to install utorrent.. or anything else.I think ares installed in his PC will do the job..
another thing, is the file transferring speed is satisfactory.?
He has to download the file i sent to him..than wht he need to do?


----------



## slugger (Jul 20, 2007)

it is kinda related 2 d original question  so i'm postin it here


wat id d advantage/disadvantge of setting up ur comp as an ftp server 4 file transfer with known people 

similary wat r d advantages/disadvantages of seeding a file assumin dat u r d only seeder and sending it to only onw person

installation and configuration issues not 2 b considered

which one of them shud b chosen and y


----------



## mehulved (Jul 20, 2007)

I'd prefer ftp, as I somehow find torrents too slow on my net.
But, I believe torrents is a better way when both the parties have high speed connections.
Also, size of the file matters, torrents are better suited for bigger files.
I would personally prefer running a web server over either 2. But, as batty said post is the fastest and the cheapest way.


----------

